# Nowy mplayer + kolejny problem z rmvb...

## GHunterPL

Po raz kolejny zależności mnie dobijają  :Wink: 

Było emerge -uDN world, w efekcie czego skompilowała się nowa wersja mplayera.

Teraz przy odpalaniu filmu wyskakują błędy, ale o dziwo film działa. Podaję  log:

```
MPlayer dev-SVN-r28288-4.3.2 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1400MHz (Family: 6, Model: 9, Stepping: 5)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Skompilowano dla procesora x86 z rozszerzeniami: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

==========================================================================

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.dll, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.dll

Error loading dll

BŁĄD: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drvc.dll.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Nie udało się zainicjowac VDecoder'a :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

Error: /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drv4.so.6.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv4.so.6.0, /usr/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv4.so.6.0

Error loading dll

BŁĄD: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drv4.so.6.0.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Nie udało się zainicjowac VDecoder'a :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drv43260.dll, /usr/lib/win32/drv43260.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/drv43260.dll

Error loading dll

BŁĄD: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drv43260.dll.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Nie udało się zainicjowac VDecoder'a :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [realvid] RealVideo decoder

Error: /opt/RealPlayer/codecs/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc, /usr/local/lib/win32/drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc

Error loading dll

BŁĄD: Nie mogę otworzyć wymaganego kodeka DirectShow drvc.bundle/Contents/MacOS/drvc.

Read the RealVideo section of the DOCS!

Nie udało się zainicjowac VDecoder'a :(

Otwieram dekoder video: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Wybrany kodek video: [ffrv40] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg RV40 decoder)

```

Przekompilowanie win32codecs, realcodecs i ponowna rekompilacja mplayera z flagą "real" nie dały żadnego efektu. Googlałem ale z tego co znalazłem to problem był z realcodecs. Ew. przeniesienie plików z /usr/lib/real do /usr/lib/win32, ale u mnie to nic nie dało  :Wink: 

----------

## makoszka

Witam

Prawdopodobnie twój problem polega na tym, że w aktualnym portage realplayer oraz realcodecs zostały zamaskowane ponieważ wykryto luke bezpieczeństwa w oprogramowaniu real, jeżeli uruchomisz 

```
emerge -pv mplayer
```

w flagach  USE zobaczysz coś takiego jak (real)

dlatego spróbuj zainstalować mplayera i realplayer z palca.

----------

## individual

Albo odmaskuj real i win32codecs w profilu  :Smile: 

----------

## GHunterPL

Instalowałem "z palca", to samo.

Realplayer i Realcodecs są odmaskowane, według podanej na forum metody. Działało kawałek czasu, z tego co pamiętam od tamtej pory był update mplayera i nic się nie stało, a teraz się posypało. Cóż.

----------

## gall

Odpal mplayera z terminala i wklej na czym się wywala. Może to problem z źle zakodowanym rmvb z nie playera.

----------

## GHunterPL

 *gall wrote:*   

> Odpal mplayera z terminala i wklej na czym się wywala. Może to problem z źle zakodowanym rmvb z nie playera.

 

Wkleilem w pierwszym poście  :Wink: 

Zrobiłem downgrade do poprzedniej wersji mplayera i działa. Bug?

----------

## no4b

Mplayer potrafi już "natywnie" otwarzać realowe formaty, nie potrzebuje zamkniętych kodeków. Możesz je usunąć i zreemergować mplayera (bez flagi real, która jest zamaskowana).

----------

